# Messages SFR sur ipad 3G



## guidieri (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Où se trouvent les messages (SMS ?) envoyés par SFR ? Le mot de passe de mon compte se trouvait dans l'un d'eux... :-(
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2011)

guidieri a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Où se trouvent les messages (SMS ?) envoyés par SFR ? Le mot de passe de mon compte se trouvait dans l'un d'eux... :-(
> Merci d'avance.



Va donc voir sur ton téléphone portable non ?


----------



## guidieri (31 Mars 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Va donc voir sur ton téléphone portable non ?



Non, vous n'avez pas bien compris : il s'agit d'un iPad 3G avec un numéro de tel. (si, si) et qui peut donc recevoir des SMS (c'est le cas)...


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2011)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit actif en France:
http://www.ipadou.com/ios-42-les-sms-sur-ipad-sans-jailbreak/
Contacte SFR pour lui demander s'il a activé cette possibilité qui de toutes façons ne semble laisser ni trace ni archivage sur l'iPad !
Je ne vois pas comment tu vas t'en sortir...  :mouais:


----------

